

LearnBoost Adds Reporting Feature Based On Node-Canvas - rafaelc
http://www.hackeducation.com/2011/01/08/online-gradebook-learnboost-adds-reporting-feature/

======
mcs
I've been experimenting with node-canvas for dynamic UIs that are aimed for
video streams.

Love it.

